# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Cho thuê xe máy ở đà nẵng 0902444697

## chothuexetinnghia

Cho thuê xe máy ở đà nẵng 0902444697
Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín Nghĩa hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách đến tham quan, công tác tại Đà Nẵng. Tín Nghĩa tự hào là doanh nghiệp cho thuê xe máy được nhiều du khách lựa chọn nhờ vào uy tín chất lượng dịch vụ với phương châm "khách hàng là thượng đế". Dù quý khách ở đâu trên địa bàn Đà Nẵng, xe máy cùng nhân viên của Tín Nghĩa cũng sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách.
Xin vui lòng liên lạc với Tín Nghĩa qua số điện thoại nóng 0902444697, website: www.chothuexedanang.tk  , CHO THUÊ XE MÁY ĐÀ NẴNG hoặc theo địa chỉ: Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín Nghĩa, lô 8 khu B3, Phạm Đình Hổ, quận Thanh Khê, thành phố Đà Nẵng.
Cho thue xe may da nang
Cho thue xe may tai da nang
Cho thue xe may o da nang

----------

